# Hallelujah's 1st Freshening



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is SGM S Hallelujah (Caesar's Villa P Faith x Caesar's Villa P Stedman *S). I must admit she's my favorite doe from last year and has really done well. She kidded 2-28-09 with twin bucklings who are already sold as wethers pending weaning. After seeing her full I think they could have gone as bucks possibly. What do you think? She is taking after her dam Faith a lot.

She is 2 weeks fresh in these pics today...

























Can't wait to see her in a couple more weeks!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice looking udder! :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow- I think thats a great FF udder!
:thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! I think she could use a better medial but most FF don't usually have good medials so I'll have to wait and see about that. I can't wait to see her in a couple more weeks too!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I think a lot of my does could use a better medial too :roll: 
Seems to be pretty common with the ND's


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She DOES take after her dam! Beautiful udder Ashley :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

real nice udder... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Yes the medial and teat placement. I knew when I saw Hallelujah's teats at 3 months old she'd look like her dam. She could use better teat placement and the medial which is the two biggest things in Nigerian Dwarfs. If her medial comes in like her dam's then at least the teats will be at the bottom of both sides making milking a much better thing. She was a dream to milk too. Faith is and Hallelujah is like a replica of her. I'm thrilled! I can't wait to see how Faith's doelings look out of River! I'm going to do a repeat breeding of both Hallelujah and Faith to River next year.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the capacity on her!

the medial will improve next freshening.

I'd like it to have a higher attachment in the back, it seems kind of low, and the teats could be in a little but it's really nice for a FF


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you. And she's not quite 2 weeks in these pics so she may get even more capacity in time. I am so excited about it! I have a few others I want to fill in, starting with Minuet since she's a 2nd freshener this year. She was already larger at kidding than last year. So who knows how she'll look. She's a loud mouth though so its going to be fun pulling those triplets from her! Ha!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks good Ashley! Isn't it fun seeing those beautiful homebred does doing so well? I haven't gotten to have that experience yet! As far as them freshening, the closest is Charity, being she was born on our farm. :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes it sure is, but I find I'm extremely critical of my homebred does. I seem to be extra hard on my opinion of them than if it was just a doe I bought and have had freshen. LOL So sometimes I have to stand back and just look at it and force myself to compare it with other goats and would I buy that goat. If yes then she's good and can stay. LOL I don't know why I'm like that but I am like that with websites I build and art I create too.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice utters. WoW


----------

